# Electrician question



## fakir (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello i want to ask if there is any possibility some employer invite you for electrician job because i think you can take easier and maybe cheaper visa.
Also and if they help you at the begin for house ect.


----------



## chifin (Sep 30, 2011)

Fakir,
I think you're asking if an Electrical company might sponsor you to support a Visa? I think it might be difficult to arrange, as any qualifications in your country will no doubt be ignored in Australia. You will need to resist all studies, practical training and essentially achieve your licence/s again to work in Australia.

I imagine there are many apprentice electricians already available to local companies, so this is why I think you may find it difficult for someone to support you on a working-sponsor-Visa?

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## fakir (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for reply. I ask because in jobs that i saw in site of goverment was and the electrician. So i guess will be very hard to move there...


----------

